# Transmission Problems



## mudjunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the site but old to the brute....I have a problem that I have never encountered or even heard of. I have a 09 brute and its popping outta gear. I've check the motor mounts and the front case was really worn. I put some brass bushings in them to fix the motor mount issue, but still jumping outta gear. Low range is really jumping out and high range jumps out after i get up a lil speed. Anyone have this happen before? Im sooooooo confused :34:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Adjust your shifter linkage.


----------



## mudjunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

yeap, tried that one. it must be really a pain to get it just right.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well then if the linkage is correct, that loose mount has made it jump out enough to bent a shift fork in the tany. Take the linkage plum off and shift it into high by hand and run it. If it still comes out...its a fork. If it stays in, the linkage isn't adjusted right.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Dude. I'm having this same problem. I haven't really done anything yet to fix mine other then I just adjust my shifter before every ride. It sucks and I hate it but its all I knew to do. Maybe I need to see if my fork is bent or something too.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Trice said:


> Dude. I'm having this same problem. I haven't really done anything yet to fix mine other then I just adjust my shifter before every ride. It sucks and I hate it but its all I knew to do. Maybe I need to see if my fork is bent or something too.


Man first make double-sure both motor mount bolts are torqued and the btacket bolts on the rear mount. The other thing to make sure of when adjusting these is that the handle shaft doesn't actualy touch the bottom of the detent when in any knotch.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Man first make double-sure both motor mount bolts are torqued and the btacket bolts on the rear mount. The other thing to make sure of when adjusting these is that the handle shaft doesn't actualy touch the bottom of the detent when in any knotch.


K I will try all that and see what I get.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just went though this to the point that I took the motor out and split the case. Every thing was fine in the motor and it ended up being out of adjustment.the best way I found to adjust it is to pull the side plastic off and unhook the spring from the shifter that pull it down into the noches on the shifter rail and adjust it with the spring off then put it back on. Mine was only a little out of adjustment but the spring would pull the shifter down and hold it just enough out of gear to let it be kicked out when under a load.hope this helps.


----------



## windsor396 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine is doing the same thing. The only difference is mine does it when it gets to running temperature.

From my fone


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Metal does expand when it gets warm and if it is just a hair out it might cause it to jump out


----------

